# Does anyone here know someone on the show personally? Schedule, pay, etc...???



## adam32 (May 3, 2012)

Hey guys,

Does anyone know some details from people actually on the show? My bro in-law was contacted about doing the show but really doesn't want to do it. We're wondering how much production is lost due to filming and if they are filming daily? Also if it even pays well enough to deal with the BS of camera crews and producers? He'd never get a straight answer from the show, so I figured I'd ask on here...

Adam


----------



## D&B Mack (May 4, 2012)

adam32 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Does anyone know some details from people actually on the show? My bro in-law was contacted about doing the show but really doesn't want to do it. We're wondering how much production is lost due to filming and if they are filming daily? Also if it even pays well enough to deal with the BS of camera crews and producers? He'd never get a straight answer from the show, so I figured I'd ask on here...
> 
> Adam



I'm not sure, but I am guessing it is not the most lucrative venture. I would assume that is why J.M. Browning and Gustafson are not still on, and they seemed like smarter, more professional outfits.

I was wondering if that is why Rygaard has two crews on one site. One for the show (drama) and one for actual production.

I know I have been on three movie sets and one tv commercial over the years, and I have no idea how these guys get anything done.


----------



## mga (May 10, 2012)

i wonder how much the show pays.

hell, i can whine and swear and yell just as good as they can.


----------

